# What Mozzarella recipe will leave you with Whey for Ricotta?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

The 30 minute Mozz does not leave whey which works for Ricotta. There is lots of whey which we save and use in bread and pancakes, etc. I'd love to be able to make ricotta out of the whey and I know there is a way to do that. Does anyone know how to make that mozzarella?


----------



## Grumpy Old Buck (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't found goat milk used for mozzarella to leave a whey that has enough leftover for ricotta. Cow's milk on the other hand does. That has been my experience with it.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm no expert by any means so take this with a grain of salt. But, I understand that the reason you can't make ricotta from the 30-min mozz is because it uses citric acid as the coagulant. If you make a 'real' mozzarella, using a thermophilic culture, you can get ricotta from the whey.

Here's a link to a recipe from NE Cheesemaking for Traditional Mozzarella:

http://www.cheesemaking.com/Mozz-Culture.html


----------

